# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuwe behandeling tegen asbestkanker - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## ikke64

Geweldig nieuws. Ik hoop dat het geen loos verhaal is. Ik heb zelf mijn vader, 18 jaar geleden, verloren aan astbest kanker. Mijn vrouw heeft borst kanker gehad. En toevallig ben ik vandaag bij een uitvaart geweest van een dorpsgenoot die ook overleden is aan kanker. Van hem komt mijn huidige handtekening. (Zolang de dood niet is afgeschaft is het op aarde levensgevaarlijk) Hij heeft dit zelf ik zijn bidprentje laten zetten. Eigenlijk alleen dit. Zoals hij zelf altijd zij. Met een ferme handdruk en een glimlach lukt alles.

Gr Ikke

----------

